
The Haeff Memory and Graphics Tube - rbanffy
https://www.computer.org/annals/2017/06/05/the-haeff-memory-and-graphics-tube/
======
rbanffy
For anyone curious about how those Tektronix terminals rendered things (and
never watched the original Battlestar Galactica), here is a demo:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOYqXlsgo78](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOYqXlsgo78)

~~~
Animats
The tube could write much faster than that. That's a terminal running at 1200
baud.

~~~
rbanffy
True. If you are running local, not via a terminal, it should be much faster.
I've never seen either the 6800 or the 2901 models in person.

------
brudgers
direct to PDF, [https://www.computer.org/cms/Computer.org/magazines/whats-
ne...](https://www.computer.org/cms/Computer.org/magazines/whats-
new/2017/06/man2017010009.pdf)

------
bhhaskin
What a fantastic post! Thanks for this.

